# Strap On Tree Steps



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Would this work?
Would it be safe (with harness of course)?

I need some cheap strap on tree steps for a local suburban hunt that does not allow screw steps. I'm thinking angle iron with 5" or 6" legs.... 3/8" or 1/2" thick cut into 1.5" wide pieces. Then, take some big chain links and split them in half longwise. Weld the half links to the leg of angle iron that goes against the tree to retain a rachet cargo strap that goes around tree. Take some small pieces of expanded metal grate and weld them to the lower angle iron leg to prevent foot slippage. Maybe weld a small tab or stop on the end of the leg that you step on to keep your foot from coming off the end.

Thoughts?
Suggestions?


----------



## ezee2404 (Sep 11, 2011)

sounds good, it will be plenty strong to support a hunter. heavy but managable. 
the only thing you are missing is some kind of paint or coating. you probably just didnt mention it. but if they are out there all season your welds could become comprimised very quickly in the elements. good idea, i think i will make some, sounds like i have most of the stuff layin around.

post pics when done!


----------



## smally5 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd spend a few bucks and check Sportsmans Guide or the classifieds.


----------



## ezee2404 (Sep 11, 2011)

sportsmans guide generally has tree steps at very good prices, small5 has a point.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Sportsman Guide doesnt carry them as far as I can tell:

http://m.sportsmansguide.com/Search.aspx


----------



## ezee2404 (Sep 11, 2011)

Here you go

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/tree-stands-tree-steps.aspx?c=120&s=401


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Theres no single steps on that link that I can see...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You have me thinking  What about Aluminum angle with slotted holes for the strap to slide through?? Maybe the legs of the angle that point downwards could be cut at a 45 degree angle to give extra support to keep them from flipping over under load??!! Might build a quick test unit and post the results??!!


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

kwilson16 said:


> Would this work?
> Would it be safe (with harness of course)?
> 
> I need some cheap strap on tree steps for a local suburban hunt that does not allow screw steps. I'm thinking angle iron with 5" or 6" legs.... 3/8" or 1/2" thick cut into 1.5" wide pieces. Then, take some big chain links and split them in half longwise. Weld the half links to the leg of angle iron that goes against the tree to retain a rachet cargo strap that goes around tree. Take some small pieces of expanded metal grate and weld them to the lower angle iron leg to prevent foot slippage. Maybe weld a small tab or stop on the end of the leg that you step on to keep your foot from coming off the end.
> ...


Sounds like a lot of work and unless you have access to lots of scrap metal could be very expensive. 

I seem to recall someone posting instructions for home made "climb paws" https://www.climbpaws.com/productcart/pc/climbpaws-default.asp? that were constructed from Sch 80 PVC. 

May try a forum search.


----------



## polarishunter0 (Aug 3, 2010)

If its allowed for you tol drill holes in the trees (Doesn't hurt them)... I drill holes and then slide "concrete anchors" into the holes. Drill the holes, and let them weep a week or so, thne go back and clean them out with the drill bit and the "anchors" will slide in and out. I have also seen people cut 1/2 inch rebar into 8-10 in scetions and use that as the "step". But this is all based on the idea that it will be ok to drill holes. Obviously you've got to be extra cautious regarding what the landowner wants.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Fairfax County Park Authority (northern VA) is kinda picky about their trees so puncturing them in any way would frowned on.

Not sure I understand the 45 degree angle suggestion...

Already got the angle iron as scrap.


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

it would be a long process strapping them all on wouldnt it? how about using the angle to make like a 5 foot section that could be strapped at top and bottom? would pretty much end up weighing about the same


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

it would probably be much nicer than the actualy climbing sticks because you could put the angle with the elbow facing away from the tree and the steps coming off each side of the angle at a degree instead of flat like climbing sticks which would make an easier place to step and at the top and bottom you could do the chain link to hook the hooks or cut slits like somebody above said and hook the hooks together and run the line thru the slits in the angle. you clould even go as far as making them into like a telescoping slide action for longer lengths and easier to carry


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Get some Lone Wolf sticks or Rapid Rails and be done. Safer, too. :darkbeer:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Steps*

Or some of these


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

shields642 said:


> it would be a long process strapping them all on wouldnt it? how about using the angle to make like a 5 foot section that could be strapped at top and bottom? would pretty much end up weighing about the same


The concept would be for the homebrew steps to remain installed from Sept-Feb. I would start them about 10-12' off the ground and use 2-3 of my Muddy Climbing sticks each hunt to reach them. This suburban hunt occurs in county parks and people will steal your gear if it is accessible.


----------



## figo40 (Jun 1, 2012)

Years ago (the early 80's) I made some from 6" long pieces of treated 2x4. Drill a 3/8" hole through the center on the 6" axis run a length of 3/8" poly rope through a 3/8" flat washer and knot the end. Run the free end through the block, simply wrap the rope around the tree and take several wraps around the block between the block and the bark. Works like a charm. When you step on the block they tend to tilt away from the tree giving you a little wider step and wedge tighter against the tree. Sometimes simple is best. At the time I was about 200 lbs. and they were as solid as a rock.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

figo40 said:


> Years ago (the early 80's) I made some from 6" long pieces of treated 2x4. Drill a 3/8" hole through the center on the 6" axis run a length of 3/8" poly rope through a 3/8" flat washer and knot the end. Run the free end through the block, simply wrap the rope around the tree and take several wraps around the block between the block and the bark. Works like a charm. When you step on the block they tend to tilt away from the tree giving you a little wider step and wedge tighter against the tree. Sometimes simple is best. At the time I was about 200 lbs. and they were as solid as a rock.


How did u tie off the rope? They would be light/cheap!


----------



## figo40 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea I guess my description is vauge. loop in one end of rope, pass the other end through loop and back to the block and wrap it around. here is a REALLY crude drawing


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

If you are going to leave them up in the tree 10' or so. Just go buy the cheap sticks at Dicks. You can strap the 16' section starting up 10'. Or just use two of the 4' sections if that is all you need. Use extra ratchets and it wont slide down. Then cary your two light weight sticks in and you are done. $30, and you dont have to try to design something up. 

I am all for DIY, but this is where it isnt going to be lighter, probably not save any money, and more then likely going to be less safe then a cheap chinese built stand. Even if all the metal to build was free scrap. you are going to have at least $20 in straps. Most are x4 for $10 or so. And you will need a strap for each step.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Check out the posts by IDABOW about self-made climb paws here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1024581&page=21.


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are my homemade paws. Normally have just one per strap. I keep a couple in my bag for getting a little extra height out of my setup. I haven't used just these step to climb 20' but it could be done. I find hanging individual steps is too time consuming so I opt for sticks.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

I like the homemade paw setup. I already started on the metal steps but I think I will put two per strap like picture.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Does anybody make a high strength ziptie? We used to have some at work that were 200-300 lb, I believe.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Heres some that go to 250 lb:

http://www.hellermanntyton.us/productDetail.aspx?lon=T250S0X2


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

marked for later


----------

